# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system foralllevels



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system foralllevels*

You're probably right Martin. There is no way the SAE or Ford or GM and so forth is going to give up 
the J1772 here in the US of A and Europe is pretty set on the Mennekes, since that company is such a 
big European manufacturer, and the CHAdeMO connector has such a big foothold in Japan.

I've already gotten requests for IEC62196 to J1772 adapters....

And don't forget about the Tesla plug...

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Martin WINLOW" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, May 05, 2012 2:01 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system foralllevels


> Hi Rush,
>
> Interestingly the first article shows a 'Mennekes Combo' - top half Mennekes (IEC 62196-2) - 
> rather than a 'J1772 Combo' which the second article accurately shows ie the top half is J1772 and 
> the bottom a Chademo-like DC connection. I wonder if the first article used the wrong image? 
> Based on the two articles, it looks like we are going to have an EU system, a US system and maybe 
> Chademo for the rest of the world.
>
> Some 'standard'!
>
> Regards, Martin Winlow
> Herts, UK
> http://www.evalbum.com/2092
> www.winlow.co.uk
>
>
>
>


> Rush wrote:
> >
> >> There are 2 distinct different types of plugs that are being addressed here -
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system foralllevels*

With all the confusion pre-disclosure, we may see most buyers in 2013 using
whatever 120v L-1 adapter cord the dealers push with the vehicle cord
become the connection of choice and a dedicated outlet in the garage at 120
[email protected] A become the US overnight charging standard, then someone wi fabricate
an adapter to use the L-2 for charging when available and only new EVSE
will offer one or two L-3 along with six or eight L-2 connections for
recharging at stores, hospitals, and highway service plazas. (Or a similar
ratio...)
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles*



> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > You're probably right Martin. There is no way the SAE or Ford or GM and so
> > forth is going to give up
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system foralllevels*

With all the confusion pre-disclosure, we may see most buyers in 2013 using
whatever 120v L-1 adapter cord the dealers push. With the vehicle cord
becomming the connection of choice and a dedicated outlet in the garage at
120 [email protected] A becomming the US overnight charging standard, then someone will
fabricate an adapter to use the L-2 for charging when available and only
new EVSE will offer one or two L-3 along with six or eight L-2 connections
for recharging at stores, hospitals, and highway service plazas. (Or a
similar ratio...) [My keyboard is starting to "Go - West" so I keep
missing letters} Thus this re-reply with most errors corrected...
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles*



> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > With all the confusion pre-disclosure, we may see most buyers in 2013
> > using whatever 120v L-1 adapter cord the dealers push with the vehicle cord
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Combined single-port/one-inlet charging system foralllevels*

Just for clarity, there are still two regional AC connectors. The cooperation
between the US and European carmakers was facilitated to created the same
two DC contacts and allow manufacturers of the connector to use the same
parts. The Type 1 Combo uses the SAE J1772 connector, and the Type 2
(European) Combo uses their version. The contact pins and sockets on the DC
portion are the same, and since the touch-proof tests by IEC and UL are
different, the insulation around the contact sets are slightly different.
The UL test uses thinner finger probes to test for safety.

We will all find out more today at EVS26, and see how many manufacturers
already exist for the connector.

In the USA, we will see the SAE J1772 platform, and Europe the Type 2.


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Combined-single-port-one-inlet-charging-system-for-all-levels-tp4607967p4614759.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

